# Take a lookie at me sentra!



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

:fluffy: 

It's a 91 sentra. I call it Zoomer. It's just as loud as it is fast.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the pic is kind of dark but it looks good anyways 
what kind of mods do you have


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice... all u need are some b14 SE-R wheels


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nice ride, whats the link to your cardomain page?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice ride...looks clean. Yes, we do need the link to your cardomain page to view it and rate it


----------

